# Anybody else getting baked today and not the good kind of baked....?



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

Actual temp right now is 100f....heat index 108. Not a great day to be working outdoors let alone in a brown truck with a roof that let's sunlight through...lol
The back of my truck is 130f easy....I cld seriously cook eggs on the shelves.:holysheep: 
I like getting baked but not this kind of baked.... 

Anybody else sweltering in the heat?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

I ain't saying it's hot but the chickens are laying hard boiled eggs


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2011)

My 2 dogs won't leave the a/c and you can cut the humidity with a knife.
98.2f


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to Toronto Canada.

today is 
39 C = 100 f

with the humidex

feels like 49 c = 120 f

for real, the radio says it may go down as the hottest day ever in Canada.

Check it out hXXp://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=weather&placecode=caon0696&switchto=f


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to know I am not suffering alone...... 

I don't even know how many gallons of water I hve drank today and I still hve yet to pee.........    All sweat.

I dread going into the back of this truck each and every time...


Be safe peeps and stay hydrated.....by the time the symptoms of heat stroke start to show it is already too late.   Prevention is the key.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 21, 2011)

It is 97f at my house today, with a humidity of 32%. This is the coolest day we have had in almost 3 months but it is tooooo dry, and we need rain which we have also not seen in close to three months. Hopefully the cooler weather is a sign that wetter times are a coming.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> It is 97f at my house today, with a humidity of 32%. This is the coolest day we have had in almost 3 months but it is tooooo dry, and we need rain which we have also not seen in close to three months. Hopefully the cooler weather is a sign that wetter times are a coming.




That sucks bro......I hope you get rain soon. Droughts blow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

we're at 96*F with 65% humidity the Heat index is 109*F It's so hot the catus are asking for water


----------



## Mutt (Jul 21, 2011)

100F heat index at 106F 33%RH
tomorrow
103F index at 110F

To break that into laymans terms....it is hot as hell out there!!!!
Screw this I'm going jet skiing


----------



## burner (Jul 21, 2011)

it's so rancid outside...walked out at 6:30am this morning and could taste how thick the air was. Got home an hour ago and went outside to my legal garden:hubba: to pick some tomatoes, cucumbers...maybe some peppers....after 3 min I was dripping sweat.

Man ...if only I lived at home still i'd be in the pool


----------



## my my (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel your pain Hammy!
I got on my buster Brown's truck today to get the package that was be delievered to the shop.
I said Hot damn Allen. maybe we should paint your truck White real quick! 
Think UPS would mind?  Lmao.!

was 97 outside temp today. the shop of course we have no A/C . and the best we can do is to try to keep the sunlight out of the building, and have fans blowing directly on us wwhile we are working on hot engines..
I tell ya Bro. It Was hoter then a fire cracker. and yes our heat endex was right about 110... like someone else already mentioned, when i went outside to go to work this AM, the humidty took my breath when i walked outside!
However the SOL giel we have in the garden is digging the Sunshine!  
But not this Old Man!
Keep the liguid (water, power aid, etc) going in ya folks! 
Not the beer tho, untill your doen, and inside the A/C comfort of your home.
give it anothe r4 months or so, and i will be complaining I'm Cold!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good to know I am not suffering alone......
> 
> I don't even know how many gallons of water I hve drank today and I still hve yet to pee.........    All sweat.
> 
> ...



You just said what i was going to. Be careful out there and be proactive. Drink. People are dying.


----------



## burner (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a fun fact I heard on the radio today. Heat kills more people every year than any other type of weather!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jul 21, 2011)

i just suffered a 10 hour day. over 100 degrees. stay cool out there hamster


----------



## Irish (Jul 21, 2011)

the water temp @ lake michigan on my side is 80f.  the air temp was around 98 at noon, with index of 106, and is now falling @7pm to 93f.

been like this a few days running. we havent had to leave the house, and ac has it cooled to a comfy 78f. very fortunate we have power on. a storm that produced tornados hit a week ago, and lost power then. 

if a cold front moved in tonight, it would be disastrous again no doubt.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

Rusty Gribble said:
			
		

> i just suffered a 10 hour day. over 100 degrees. stay cool out there hamster



Thanks brosef....home and chillin like a villian with the AC...Just had a nice bowl of SnakeBite.....yummy:hubba:

Supposed to be even hotter here tomorrow.  Oh Joy.............


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep,
It was hotter than a pair of Texas cousins in a turkish bath.   My thermometer in the shade said 104 f at 2 p.m.   By my BBQ pit the thermometor said 140 f.  I didn't need a whole lot of wood to get the pork butts, briskets, and ribs cooked today.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Irish (Jul 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks brosef....home and chillin like a villian with the AC...Just had a nice bowl of SnakeBite.....yummy:hubba:
> 
> Supposed to be even hotter here tomorrow. Oh Joy.............


 
i just seen some snakebite today from professor p, dynasty seeds. looked kill. got a storm rolling in this early am. hang on dorothy...yikes!


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2011)

630 AM and it is mid 80's already.....going up to 103f today, heat index 110+.

Supposed to break on Sunday..mid to upper 80's for a high.


----------



## burner (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep...its gross out. Stay hydrated hammy. I'll be outside doing a building survey . Happy its breaking on Sunday though, planning to go play paintball


----------



## Chewbongo (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah hammy we have been hittin 108 not sure bout index but ive had to spend most of my summer crawling around in attics and let me tell u its hot on there


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 22, 2011)

23 days at 100* and over..i too work outside all day...no A/C


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2011)

Try and stay cool peeps......the town I am delivering in today has a heat index of 117f. It is actually getting a lil scary....been drinking water like crazy and still been showing early signs of heat exhaustion. Thank god there is a country club on this rte and I am having lunch in there air conditioned lounge.

Chewie crawling around in attics has gotta suck bad as well.....I think I am ready for fall.......:holysheep:


----------



## happydaze (Jul 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Actual temp right now is 100f....heat index 108. Not a great day to be working outdoors let alone in a brown truck with a roof that let's sunlight through...lol
> The back of my truck is 130f easy....I cld seriously cook eggs on the shelves.:holysheep:
> I like getting baked but not this kind of baked....
> 
> Anybody else sweltering in the heat?


 
Wish it was warmer here. HAven't had summer weather except the last week of Spring...lol.

Bountiful Buds,

-HAppydaze


----------



## Chewbongo (Jul 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Try and stay cool peeps......the town I am delivering in today has a heat index of 117f. It is actually getting a lil scary....been drinking water like crazy and still been showing early signs of heat exhaustion. Thank god there is a country club on this rte and I am having lunch in there air conditioned lounge.
> 
> Chewie crawling around in attics has gotta suck bad as well.....I think I am ready for fall.......:holysheep:


 

I am most definitely ready for fall, we have been workin 16 hour days tryin to keep every one cooled off, I need a break


----------



## happydaze (Jul 22, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I am most definitely ready for fall, we have been workin 16 hour days tryin to keep every one cooled off, I need a break


 
oi veh!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 22, 2011)

Storms came through and the temps dropped nearly 30 degrees....now 73 and NICE!!!!!!

edit due to fat finger....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2011)

Just striped this from weather tv.

I want what you have!

eace:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey hie the uk weather is spot on for me and my dog although my wife hates the rain.
Lol
T4


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Supposed to be 90's tomorrow in north GA. Its been rediculously hot and humid for a month now >.<


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2011)

Tsuto said:
			
		

> Supposed to be 90's tomorrow in north GA. Its been rediculously hot and humid for a month now >.<


crap ton hotter then that north of ya man....hittin 104 tomorrow about 2 hrs north of ya.  thank god for the lake and river. even AC only droppin 12 degrees max. so even 85 feels like the arctic.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2011)

Today is the 19th consecutive 100+ degree day here.  We need a break from this heat.  Haven't had a drop of rain in quite some time and there's definitely fire dangers out there if folks aren't careful.

Soooo ready for fall!!


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> crap ton hotter then that north of ya man....hittin 104 tomorrow about 2 hrs north of ya.  thank god for the lake and river. even AC only droppin 12 degrees max. so even 85 feels like the arctic.



I'll be out at a pool party tomorrow sippin some cold drinks hopefully staying cool.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 23, 2011)

when i walk outside the humidity is so bad it feels like im under water, but without the wieght of the water. if that makes any sense


----------



## Roddy (Jul 23, 2011)

It rained hard again this morning, still only 73f out side and not too shabby! Calling for 50% chance of rain today, but heat index of 105f is called for...we'll see!


----------



## burner (Jul 23, 2011)

Lucky you Roddy, it's 85 right now @ 9am ...supposed to jump over 100 with the heat index. Hopefully we get some thunderstorms later today like the weather people (paid educated guessers) said.


----------



## givinitatry (Jul 23, 2011)

If I could bottle our weather here in the Great Northwest and sell it I could be a millionaire!   We haven't hit 80* here yet.   7:00am 55*   expected to hit about 77* today.  Come on out to Seattle for a vacation/holiday!


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 23, 2011)

givinitatry said:
			
		

> If I could bottle our weather here in the Great Northwest and sell it I could be a millionaire! We haven't hit 80* here yet. 7:00am 55* expected to hit about 77* today. Come on out to Seattle for a vacation/holiday!


 

but doesnt it rain like every other day? lol


----------



## Roddy (Jul 23, 2011)

Raining again, wow!!! We got a 1/4" this morning and likely at least that now...and still coming down! Temps are still in the mid 70's....a welcome relief!


----------



## LoagieHoagie (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, hot here in Michigan...although it's cooled down from 101 to 91 but the humidity is out of control. Had some rain though and more later and tomorrow which is making the tomato garden start to rev up. The greenhouse is stocked with hot peppers and the plants are going crazy. Sure wish MJ was legal so I could have that thing up to the rafters in some dank (I learned that word the other day....we used to call it skunky back in the 70's LOL!) stuff with resin oozing all over (hey, I can dream! :hubba: !). Stay cool folks!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 23, 2011)

You're in Michigan? So am I...and growing legally!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2011)

You're just not used to it, that's the problem. It regularly gets to 44C here. Right now it's only 30C, but 73% humidity ... quite comfy.


----------

